# Building firepit need advice for first time DIY'er...



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jaysen, I hope you get some input since I, too, would like to have something like this in our backyard. Just a couple things to consider in your planning...check your City Code about fire pits. In our area, we can not have open flame. So we need to purchase a grate that will fit over the top of the firepit. 

Also, if you build the concrete/stone bench, consider getting some cushions. It will be cold in the winter and hot in the summer.

As for the building part, I believe it's pretty simple for a DIYer. I'll look at my archives and post what I can find. I believe the style we were looking for had holes at the bottom for drainage. There was some type of iron grate at the bottom that kept the logs off the ground and provided a space at the bottom for water to drain. But I can't remember off the top of my head where I read that. I'll be back!


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

*you can do it,,,*

just don't expect it to look like the pics when you sit out there,,, there's a reason that guy get his $$$,,, you'll soon notice your errors,,, don't ask me how i know this - i just know  yes, drainage's always a good idea when building even if you don't need it. 

imagine you're looking at a gas-fir'd pit so don't worry about a grate,,, raise to desired elevation w/sand,,, the bench's easier'n the fire pit imo but i know how to form, place, & finish conc,,, passion's no substitute for skill.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's a video that is pretty simple to follow. It shows the type of materials you can use (regular landscape block, which I didn't know) and issues about venting. He put a course of gravel at the bottom and that is for drainage. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai9Qr4mG8fY

I have a lot of info saved on my computer but didn't put down where I got it. Most of them are just pictures, no how-to. I did an internet search for "building a fire pit" @ Google and tons of info came up.


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

yep, looks easy & really, its not difficult as shown on the video,,, but that's entirely different than was was originally ask'd/pictured,,, the u-tub's pit's blt from conc paving blocks, wood/charcoal fir'd, in a dry-stack method,,, the other's mortar'd together,,, other'n there's a fire in each, not much else in common,,, w/the amt of rain mention'd originally, this latest wouldn't be my choice.


----------



## jaysen (Mar 11, 2008)

Kimberland-

Thanks for the video, i've seen that one before. Maybe I should just pay someone to build it... =/


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

what ? ? ?,,, where's all that PASSION, DEDICATION, & EFFORT, JASON ? ? ?,,, best bet might be finding a retired mason who'd like to make a few $$$ AND teach at the same time,,, good luck ! ! !


----------



## DefEddie (Mar 16, 2008)

The video on Youtube is now "Private",am I doing something wrong?
I agree with you elite,I've got piles of dug up stone and plenty of projects around to use it on but I keep holding back knowing I don't have the skill to make it look perfect.
I do have a very expensive Matco 40lb sledge though that i've yet to make my money back on.
Try,Try again?


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

there's only 1 way to learn it,,, just do it ! ! ! good luck !


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

The only person who will notice that it isn't perfect is you. Put drainage holes in it, and if it is for gas build the floor higher than patio level.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*firepit*

I agree about hiring a retired mason and working together. You'll learn lots. I did that with plaster repair and have become pretty proficient. Love the firepit idea...may have to borrow it one day.


----------



## jaysen (Mar 11, 2008)

without starting a whole new topic... my question to some folk here;

Do they make rounded/curved cinder block similar to the ones posted in these pics:











Additionally these are pics of exactly what I am trying to acheive... doesn't seem too difficult:thumbup: :laughing:











Oh almost forgot, in the time i posted my original thread to now it has rained a couple of days and I noticed the inner portion of the 'soon-to-be' fire pit filled with water leaving no means of drainage. Once I decided to build the wall around the firepit (like above) Shall i leave spacing through the mortar/grout at the bottoms to allow drainage or is it suggested to install a fire resistant drain pipe through the bottom and out into the lawn ?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Round block are certainly not common, but I am sure someone somewhere makes them. As you can see from the same photo, the standard method is to use 8x8x8 1/2 block for radius curves. For tight radius, you can use 6x8x8 1/2s.


----------



## call811beforeyoudig (Apr 22, 2008)

If you are putting a drainage system in, or anything else requiring digging, be sure to call 811 beforehand. This can prevent your own personal injury, as well as a loss of power to your entire neighborhood. 

Good luck with your project. Send me a PM or check out our website if you have any questions: http://www.call811.com/
http://www.call811.com/


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

*slope the pit btm,,,*

to a pvc drain,,, btw, the u-dig #'s a great idea,,, next door neighbor was planting the other day on his property & cut MY phone/broadband line,,, have to confess i watch'd him do it & never thought about the dig guys even tho i'm a gc,,, guess ' jerkdom ' begins in the home :laughing:


----------



## jaysen (Mar 11, 2008)

UPDATE:

Well, I recently got promoted at work so not much time to do it myself - However the caveat to that is now i have more money to hire someone  haha. Anyway, I've found someone who is going to do the labor for me - $1200 sound about right ?

I purchase all the materials;

Cinder block (100 pieces of 8x8x8 @ 1.15/ea) + Mortar Mix- $190 
Veneer Stone - $4.49 sq. ft - $190 (someone make sure I calculated 39 sq ft of stone correctly)
Stone Mortar - $20

$1600 total sound right ? cheap ? expensive ? Here is the work that is to be done. 5' radius x 18" height

Fire pit w/ outter stone and flagstone top (i havent decided on the cap)

half-bench - 11'x18"x18"


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, that looks very nice already. This is something I would love to do and doesn't seem very expensive! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

looks great BUT where're the contraction/control joints ??? only see 3 groov'd jnts which were probably done when finished,,, imo, there should be more.


----------



## jaysen (Mar 11, 2008)

If you are referring to the "Cuts" the horizontal cuts were made after the concrete dried... I had asked the same thing


----------



## bpowell (Feb 11, 2008)

It's coming along! Very nice. You should post your in-progress pictures and completion pics on http://www.YardShare.com. There are quite a few folks looking for great project pictures like these there.

Good job!

Bryan


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

It looks good, but they should not have cut the control joint across the pit like that. Regardless, the chances of it moving are pretty slim, so I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

then again, scar, did j'ever see 2 carpenters agree on anything ??? i'd have preferr'd seeing a better jnt pattern but those guys got pd & they're gone,,, i don't think it'll move but i am concern'd about random cracking,,, however, we can't see it from our house, right ? :no:


----------



## jaysen (Mar 11, 2008)

Update, masonry guys laid the block foundation - I paid him half $600 (for whats pictured) and hes suppose to return next week to lay the stone...

Just curious hoe difficult is it to lay the stone and what is needed to cut it to fit...


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Difficult for ME, or difficult for YOU? It is simple for me, and may be for you. How are you at jigsaw puzzles, because you don't really want to cut any if possible (although it is easy to cut).


----------



## jaysen (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm pretty good at jigsaw puzzles - I was most likely (if I took it upon myself to do) going to lay the pieces prior and play with them before slapping them on. Again, if I were to do this myself - I go from left to right, top to bottom, any other pointers ? tips ? etc... Here is the manuf website with video on how to lay the stone - http://www.eldoradostone.com/flashsite/main.html?gclid=COXuysqcl5MCFQcziQodBDxCxQ 

One question is what are the procedures for laying stone on concrete like mine. The video displays using on wood/mesh... do I use the same procedures i.e covering concrete with mortar and using comb, allow to dry, then place stone... 

THanks.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

No, you can stick them on directly with either mortar or thinset. I prefer thinset for high activity areas like that one.


----------



## jaysen (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool, thanks.

Now what about the gaps (grout area) would I fill that with thinset as well ? The video said ideally 1/2" to 1" grout but never said anything about filling it. I'm only worried once I set the stone and malet it in place some spots you will be able to see the cinder block form....


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

we use a mason's bag ( much like cake decorator's )


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

To grout the joints do NOT use thinset, just regular old bagged mortar and the grout bag. Edit, also remember than on the curved surface, you should basically butt the stones and that will give you the 3/8 to 3/4" joint that you want.


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks, scar,,, sometimes i forget the obvious.


----------

